# fps problem nach patch 3.3?



## peet_k1 (19. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen

ich habe seit voriger woche massive probleme wow normal spielen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab die meiste zeit nur eine bildrate von 6 -9 fps, das wirkt sich so aus dass alles nur so ruckelt und ein spielen von inis oder raids fast unmöglich macht..

in den diversen forenbeiträge hab ich mir schon viele durchgelesen aber die einträge die ich gefunden hab sind teilweise jahre zurück...

nun eine frage an euch, kann dass mit dem neuen patch zu tun haben, dass die server einfach zu überlastet sind (wegen dem zufälligen random inis die ja server übergreifend sind)

mein system is an und für sich nicht schlecht, spiele seit 4 monaten mit der neuen gforce9400gt grafikkarte und gestern hab ich mir sogar 2gb ram geleistet und hab jetzt 4gb

cach geleert, wow resetet tmp dateien gelöscht, virusprogramm drüber laufen lassem, derfrag usw.. also alles *seufz*

und keine besserung festgestellt, außer wenn man um 9 uhr vormitags on ist geht die fps auf 30 bis 60 wo sie eigentlich stehen sollte...

hab auch schon kleinere auflösung und im interface die video einstellungen runtergeschraubt


bitte um hilfe oder berichte obs euch auch so geht und das problem bei wow zu suchen ist


danke

mfg
peet

(durotan-alli)


----------



## cErIaTz (19. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht hast du deine add ons net aktualiesiert?


----------



## peet_k1 (19. Dezember 2009)

cErIaTz schrieb:


> vielleicht hast du deine add ons net aktualiesiert?




hab ich neu geladen und aktualisiert
verwende nur drei, recount, titan und gather


----------



## Narul (19. Dezember 2009)

mach mal die addons aus und logg dich ein dann siehst du obs an addons liegt oder was anderes.

meist wenn solche probleme auftreten sind addons die ursache.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

peet_k1 schrieb:


> mit der neuen gforce9400gt grafikkarte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerostrike (19. Dezember 2009)

also peet_k1....mit einer geforce 9400gt brauchst du dich nicht wundern das du fps probleme hast^^ die karte reicht bei weitem nicht aus für wotlk....
schau das du ne gescheite grfikkarte bekommst....ab 9800gt aufwärts (alte modelle) oder ne billige  240gt oder radeon 4850


----------



## phaatom (19. Dezember 2009)

9400 modelle usw. sind sehr sbgespeckte versionen der 9er reihe die gute sind die 9800 aufwärts


----------



## zwergeromatiko (19. Dezember 2009)

Ahja ... sehr Konstruktiver Beitrag @ Sam_Fischer


----------



## Manotis (19. Dezember 2009)

> also peet_k1....mit einer geforce 9400gt brauchst du dich nicht wundern das du fps probleme hast^^ die karte reicht bei weitem nicht aus für wotlk....
> schau das du ne gescheite grfikkarte bekommst....ab 9800gt aufwärts (alte modelle) oder ne billige 240gt oder radeon 4850


JO die radeon 4850 verwende ich und kann sie dir nur wärmstens empfehlen. Spiele damit in hoher auflösung bei konstanten 60 fps in Dala kannste damit auch noch mit flüssigen 30fps rumrennen. In 25er raids habe ich immer so um die 40 fps also in fight ansonsten auch 60. Ist mit sicherheit nicht die beste Karte die man kaufen kann aber dafür günstig und für WoW reicht sie allemal wohl auch noch fürs nächste vllt. auch übernächste add on^^


----------



## peet_k1 (19. Dezember 2009)

zerostrike schrieb:


> also peet_k1....mit einer geforce 9400gt brauchst du dich nicht wundern das du fps probleme hast^^ die karte reicht bei weitem nicht aus für wotlk....
> schau das du ne gescheite grfikkarte bekommst....ab 9800gt aufwärts (alte modelle) oder ne billige  240gt oder radeon 4850




ok danke und du meinst mit einer besseren grafikkarte ist das problem weg?die 9400gt hat so um 50€ gekostet, bin auch bereit mehr auszugeben wenn dann das problem weg ist, weil so machts im moment keinen spass

welche ist die beste und was kostet die ungefähr?

danke nochmal
peet


----------



## Er4yzer (19. Dezember 2009)

naja für 50 euro kriegst nicht mal nen tower oO
200 aufwärts musst du für ne recht neue schon einrechnen, im moment spiel ich noch mit ner ATI x1950 (auch schon 2 jahre alt), mit der läufts noch recht flüssig... aber ATI würde ich mir sonst zweimal überlegen, teilweise sind die einfach besch***en


----------



## Loozer (19. Dezember 2009)

peet_k1 schrieb:


> ok danke und du meinst mit einer besseren grafikkarte ist das problem weg?die 9400gt hat so um 50&#8364; gekostet, bin auch bereit mehr auszugeben wenn dann das problem weg ist, weil so machts im moment keinen spass
> 
> welche ist die beste und was kostet die ungefähr?
> 
> ...




9800GTX+ ist zu empfehlen oder komplett die 2XX Reihe. 260, 275 und 285 sind spitze.


----------



## callahan123 (19. Dezember 2009)

Lass dir mal keinen Unsinn einreden, sicherlich ist deine Grafikkarte nicht die allerbeste, trotzdem reicht die 
problemlos aus, um mehr als 9 fps in Wrath of the Lich King zu erreichen. Ich meine wir reden hier über WoW
und nicht einer Grafikbombe. 

Wenn du vor dem Patch noch besser spielen konntest, dann liegt es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an einem Addon
und ich tippe auf Titan. Deaktiviere alle Addons und schau dir das ganze nochmals an.

btw: viele Spieler kaufen sich für WoW einen High End Mörder PC und denken dass das auch noch Sinn macht. Mit
einer guten Internetleitung und einem aktuellen Mittelklasse PC hat man absolut keine Probleme ein 5 Jahre altes
Spiel zu zocken, welches zwar einige Grafiküberholungen durchlaufen hat, aber nicht so krass, dass man alle 6 
Monate neues Equip braucht.


----------



## peet_k1 (19. Dezember 2009)

danke für die zahlreichen tipps

hab mich mal schlau gemacht und diese gefunden
AXLE nVidia GeForce 9800GTX+ 1024MB PCI Express 1GB DDR3 256-bit 
um 130€

die  2XX Reihe. 260, 275 und 285 sind mir fast zu teuer, kosten ab 250€ aufwärts

@callahan123 danke auch und verstehe gut was du meinst, möchte auch nicht alle 6 monate neues equip kaufen,
hab mal die addons deaktiviert und werde es beobachten

mfg
peet


----------



## Denja (19. Dezember 2009)

- Der D3D-Grafik-Engine ist eine neue Funktion hinzugefügt worden,
  um das Texturenmanagement zu verbessern (im Besonderen für Nutzer
  von Windows XP). Sollten unvorhersehbare Abstürze durch Fehler
  beim Lesen einer Datei oder aus Speichermangel auftreten, kann
  dieses neue Backend helfen. Um es zu aktivieren, muss die folgende
  Zeile der Datei Config.WTF hinzugefügt werden: SET gxApi "d3d9ex".
  Weitere Informationen finden sich im Forum: Technischer Support.

das mal probiert ?


----------



## peet_k1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Denja schrieb:


> Um es zu aktivieren, muss die folgende
> Zeile der Datei Config.WTF hinzugefügt werden: SET gxApi "d3d9ex".
> Weitere Informationen finden sich im Forum: Technischer Support.
> 
> das mal probiert ?




grad probiert, immer das gleiche - beim einstieg 50 bis 60fps und dann innerhalb kürzester zeit runter auf 6 - 7

auch die addons sind deaktiviert und soger im verzeichnis interface rausgelöscht


----------



## orthem (27. Dezember 2009)

schau mal hier rein:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=136473

Ich hab die gleiche karte, die gleichen probleme gehabt und sie gelöst


Man muß nicht immer gleich ne neue Graka kaufen, wenn mal was nicht funzt^^

gruß


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

peet_k1: Bitte merken, ein Thread über Hardware in WoW-Bereich ist meistens voll von sinnlosen Beiträgen, genau wie dieser hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Komplett jede Empfehlung hier ist für den Popo.

Jetzt eine 9800GTX+ zu kaufen, und dann auch noch für 130€, kommt einem Schlag ins Gesicht gleich. Lass das um Himmels Willen sein!


Für 130€ bekommt man eine HD4870 oder mit etwas Glück eine GTX260, die sind zwar beide stark aber auch nichtmehr unbedingt zu empfehlen. Hier wäre vielleicht eine HD5770 interessant. Die gibts auch schon für 130€, hat aber neuste Technik an Bord, ist leise und braucht kaum Strom.

Ich finds aber auch spannend, wie die Leute hier einfach Grafikkarten empfehlen können, ohne den Rest des PCs zu kennen. Was hast du denn sonst so im PC? Ohne die Angaben ist nämlich jede konkrete Empfehlung fehl am Platz.

Was gut zu wissen wäre:

CPU
Ram
Mainboard falls möglich
Netzteil


----------

